# Velodyne SMS-1 or Antimode 8033



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Guys!
I am looking at sub EQ for my room which has 2 modal peaks(8db @ 28hz & 12db @ 50hz with corresponding dip at 40hz). I am contemplating between SMS-1 & 8033 now that they are priced almost the same. BFD/REW are too daunting for me to use. I am seeking an opinion from all you experts as to which is better: SMS-1 in manual mode or 8033. I do realize that SMS-1 in auto mode is not as good.
Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

vinodk said:


> Hi Guys!
> I am looking at sub EQ for my room which has 2 modal peaks(8db @ 28hz & 12db @ 50hz with corresponding dip at 40hz). I am contemplating between SMS-1 & 8033 now that they are priced almost the same. BFD/REW are too daunting for me to use. I am seeking an opinion from all you experts as to which is better: SMS-1 in manual mode or 8033. I do realize that SMS-1 in auto mode is not as good.
> Thanks.


I would go with the 8033 since the SMS-1 does not show/do anything about decay times.

Kal


----------



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I would go with the 8033 since the SMS-1 does not show/do anything about decay times.
> 
> Kal


Thanks for your opinion. Have you directly compared the two EQ's in question?

If one was using sealed subwoofers would decay time make as much of a difference?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

spyboy said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Have you directly compared the two EQ's in question?


Not A/B but with the same equipment in the same room.



> If one was using sealed subwoofers would decay time make as much of a difference?


Irrelevant. The decay is a function of the room modes. (Both of my subs are sealed.)

Kal


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Kal. What exactly does decay time mean & how impotant is it to correct it? BTW I am using Martin Logan Descent i located just inside of right speaker.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

vinodk said:


> Thanks Kal. What exactly does decay time mean & how impotant is it to correct it? BTW I am using Martin Logan Descent i located just inside of right speaker.


Due to the room's dimensions and surfaces (as well as listener and speaker placement), it will superimpose resonances/modes/nulls at defined frequencies which will continue to 'sound' long after the original signal ceased (or should have). These superimposed sounds will color the reproduction and they should be eliminated or curtailed for accurate sound. There are ways to do this. Some will simply reduce the output at those frequencies and that, imho, is a bandaid and not very effective. Others will implement a digital filter with matching time signature to them and shorten/minimize the extended decay. While the latter can best be done with proper room design and treatment, some electronic EQs can also do this.

Take a look at RoomEQ Wizard for a program to measure/visualize this.

Kal


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Kal. That was an excellent yet simplistic way to explain it. I guess I will be ordering 8033.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

vinodk said:


> Thanks Kal. That was an excellent yet simplistic way to explain it. I guess I will be ordering 8033.


Simple but, I hope, not simplistic.:nerd:

Kal


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Guys!
Have been using 8033 for past few months. I am planning to place SMS-1 in the loop along with 8033 to visualize & have better control over 8033. Will be interesting to see what happens. I am hoping it will be best of both worlds with better EQ/time alignment of 8033 coupled with fine tuning/presets with SMS-1.


----------

